# any experience with this jig...



## bones (Mar 10, 2018)

Hello fellow slingers,
I find myself getting more and more involved in this sport of ours. So with that being said i plan on making my own flat bands. I came across this jig on AMAZON....https://www.amazon.com/BigPong-Slingshot-Package-Slingshots-Hunting/dp/B0995P1N12/ref=sr_1_1?dchild=1&keywords=slingshot+band+tying+jig&qid=1629841361&sr=8-1
If anyone here has used this please let me know on what you think....thx


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

I've used and made similar jigs, always go back to Paracord with 2 clamps

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Yea that is a good design, you’ll do fine with it. All jigs provide the same formula and end result. Some of the Ancient Shooters can tie a band set with their teeth and a couple of knobby thumbs. This jig will help you learn the skill of band and tube tying to a pouch and assist in the elimination of undesireable variables.


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

@MOJAVE MO has a similar model for sale in the classifieds. 









Bonafide Band Tying Jig


This is the jig you want if you don't need it to be portable. It is the jig you need if precision and accountability in your band production is critical! I paid about $48 or so. It is yours for $50 and I'll pay for shipping. Send me a message! Mo Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




www.slingshotforum.com


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

There is also the cuffing method which seems to work well. There are some youtube vids on how to.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Tobor8Man said:


> @MOJAVE MO has a similar model for sale in the classifieds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha thanks brother! Except mine is the Mother of all Jigs!! This one in question is like the Little Cousin of all Jigs!!!!


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Just make one its really easy cost £3 for the vice 👊🎯👌👍


----------



## Chicxulub (Jul 14, 2021)

It's not bad, i use it. But if I would decide again, I would use a selfmade jig, where you have more space to work. Another issue is with _liquide bullet _pouches, or other pouches without a center hole. one just can't attach it to the jig without adjusting...

Maybe, one day I'll do so and, this jig, will be just the portable solution, for a longer trip etc.

Overall I'll say, that it's not bad at all! maybe a bit overpriced in this case. I paid below 20€






but a jig like this would be just fine:






This selfmade jig of gamekeeper john is how i like it most


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

Here is my device. $ 1 and half an hour of work.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

A few hours of work will yield this nice band to pouch tying "machine":


----------



## bones (Mar 10, 2018)

Thanks for all the help guys. So many great ideas here.
Mo i have seen your Cadillac of a jig. I thought that would have sold by now.
I dont get paid for another 2 weeks, however if its still around then....SOLD.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

bones said:


> Thanks for all the help guys. So many great ideas here.
> Mo i have seen your Cadillac of a jig. I thought that would have sold by now.
> I dont get paid for another 2 weeks, however if its still around then....SOLD.


Yowza—-! I can’t hear about you waiting for a payday to score my Mother of all Jigs?! What do you have to trade? We both live in the same state. That has to count for somethin’ donut!?


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

_*I bought one of those jigs from AliEx for considerably less, but like all of the jigs I've tried, it's not as versatile or comfortable as my trusty home made. It seems better than most of the 'store boughts' I've seen ... I just prefer mine. So, this latest goes to a friend in Canada as soon as the border opens so he can get to his stateside mail drop.*_


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

I purchased one of those jigs from Aliexpress back in 2018, and was not too impressed to say the least. After a few modifications, it morphed into something more practical - a bit of plywood and clamps, and away you go. A steady base works wonders too, if ever. Check it out:


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

I bought the SS one. It’s functional. I also bought one of those small red plastic ones off shmamazon and haven’t had much luck with it. If I could have done it all over again I would have built one and saved myself some cashola.


----------



## bones (Mar 10, 2018)

Well then...
MR. mojave mo....
I believe you said.... donuts. Well thats fantastic, i'll have an uber driver deliver a box of krispy cream to your door by mid afternoon tomorrow. Good deal...thx alot.
HAHA...just kidding my friend.
Gotta have humor some where...ehh.
I really do appreciate all the welcoming comments from you find folks.
I tell ya i have been on my fair share of different forums, some of them include.........
YOYO'S, RUBIKS CUBE, CHESS, ECT.
However this place is just plain AWSOME. 
Everyone here is the same without judgment.....just trying to help a fellow out.
Mojave.... i really have nothing to offer unless you want a 250.00 ham radio that covers the entire 40 m band with 3 filters, cw/ssb, internal batt,/ charger, microphone, internal keyer, 12 watt output.... and has only been used about 5...maybe six times. I have talked to south America...plenty. Texas, Wisconsin, ect. I pulled the radio out when i had time, however just as soon as i got it me and the wife had to move. So no place to put up an antenna of the magnitude where i'm at. She has been in the original box since.
Other then that, I happen to have the worlds only rubiks cube the has 96 magnets, and other things that go with it. 
i have always wanted to beat the record for solving this frikin box. But 4.4 seconds is not going to happen for me. Im 46...my brain is slowing down, so are my reflexes. BUT if you can wait 2 weeks as mentioned......SOLD😉
YA KNOW WHAT SUCKS THOUGH..... i still have to purchase so many things, roller cutter, theraband, mat, ect.
It;s all for the love of the life style.


----------



## bones (Mar 10, 2018)

I should correct myself....the whole 96 magnets is very much real. However i dont have the only one in the world. sorry about that.


----------



## bones (Mar 10, 2018)

however i can share the algorithm that i have written down to you


----------



## rkolibar (Jul 29, 2021)

My jig


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

bones said:


> Well then...
> MR. mojave mo....
> I believe you said.... donuts. Well thats fantastic, i'll have an uber driver deliver a box of krispy cream to your door by mid afternoon tomorrow. Good deal...thx alot.
> HAHA...just kidding my friend.
> ...


You are gonna wanna keep that HAM radio for when the Internet and Cell Service is kaput. The fact that you are 46 and own a Rubiks Cube does freak me out a little but I am an amateur comedian so I have zero room to judge. However, the truth is that you have a wife and are spending money on Slingshot Toys means you have the balls of a bull. I commend you, my friend.


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

My tying jig is my bedroom door. Clamp the pouch in the door, trap shut it with my leg, stretch the rubber and tie it.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Last but not least, this also works well:


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

There are 7 (seven) band tying jigs in this photo if you include the Alfred E.M. inspired collar tool at the 3 o’clock position. The Wasp tool at 9 o’clock is still a mystery to me to remember how to use it even after multiple YT videos so it really resides as a bottle opener and ‘space taker-upper’. All of these tools basically do the same thing. The most important element to me is how much finger and hand dexterity does the user have. Aside for the Mother of All Jigs at the 12 o’clock spot all of these jigs are portable. However I have figured out that if I am trying to tie up a band or tube-set out in the forest then I am not prepared to be out shooting in the forest. Even standing in a hot or cold garage tying up a set of anything isn’t better that working at my desk, making extras, and being relaxed in the moment is what works for me.


----------



## bones (Mar 10, 2018)

I cant stop laughing..... it's almost to hard to type. Thats some funny shiznit. I'm still laughing......


----------



## bones (Mar 10, 2018)

HOE....thats some funny shiznit right there. I was laughing at mo's remark. Then i read yours...lol.
Mo how dare you post a pic with the mother of all jigs next to those inferior others.
I am wondering though... that yellow jig i have seen on amazon for something like 18.00,,, are they any good.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I like the Yellow Jig—-I will remake that one in wood but make it wider with a larger hole to get more freedom of hand movement. Wait—-you said $18.00 for that Yellow Jig from Amazoslut? I think that is like $16.00 too high unless it came with forceps and a vacuum attachment??😳


----------



## bones (Mar 10, 2018)

I believe it does come with the forskin... i mean forceps. Perhaps the price maybe justified if it came with tie. I'll have to take another look


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

some awesome tying equipment here,


----------

